# Largest Indoor 3d Range To Open Soon In Michigan



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Isn't there a 90meter indoor shooting range in Wisconsin????


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

Keep me updated, I am going to see what kind of drive that would be for me from a hour south of South Bend?


----------



## dmasr (Feb 4, 2003)

*Shooting Range*

:thumbs_up Keep us posted. Would be nice to have a long range to shoot at.
thanks 
dmasr


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

*Get ready for take off...*

Hey everyone, 

I have also seen this place and all I can say is *AWESOME!!* This is going to be my new home away from home. Prodogg let the cat out of the bag, so I'll give you some more info. Yes, it will have 30 3d targets indoors. Yes, it will have spots. Yes, you'll be able to shoot all the way out to 70 yards indoors. What he didn't tell you is there will also be a Mathews Factory Pro available if you need help w/ bow tuning or shooting lessons. The facility will have a Hooter Shooter that will be available to help get your setup ready. There's also going to be an area to just hang out. Pool table, TV and places to sit, relax and just swap stories (lies ) w/ everyone. There will be concessions on sight such as popcorn, hotdogs, nachos and if I know the owner...pizza.  It probably won't be out of the ordinary to run into several Pro's at any given time. The name of this place is *The Archer's Escape.* The phone number is *866-99-SHOOT.* It's very easy to get to from everywhere. Leagues will be starting just after the first of the year, so call now for more info. I have never heard of such a place where there's something for everyone. The big thing is shooter's that compete on the national 3d circuit starting in Feburary can actually go to Florida prepared. Pretty cool concept, eh? Hope to see a bunch of you all there. :thumbs_up


----------



## cp-er (Sep 20, 2002)

Know the owner, know the site, know the sport. This is going to be a must go to spot for all archers that can make the trip. Going to be something for everyone to enjoy and all at the same time. I have been shooting archery alot of years and have never been to a archery shooting complex as you will as this. This is going to be GREAT>>>>>>>>> 3-D practice in the snowy north. Look out southern guys the northern guys are now going to be able to get some quality practice for those early shoots. Be scared very scared :teeth: Come see for yourselfs>>>>>>> GOOD LUCK TERRY


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

any pics of the range?


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

None just yet. I'll try to get some when the construction is finished.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I think I would love it. No way it could hurt your bow skills unless it demoralizes ya. If that happens get a Bowtech!


----------



## litegun (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes there's a 90 meter range in Spooner WI. owned and operated by Gene Moe.Great place to do business and to shoot. Leslie is closer for me though.
JB Hunt


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Anyone can shoot indoors. The trick is getting your wife to wade through 3 feet of snow to pull your arrows!  Ken


----------



## dmasr (Feb 4, 2003)

*Indoor Range*

Thanks for the post FoggDogg hope that bum paw dont keep out of the range . I'll also try to remember not to poke you in the side . Maybe I'll see you down there.
dmasr


----------



## MCB_MI (Nov 19, 2002)

This is going to be great, a range about 1mile from the house!! live is good!
I think I get the prize for the closest, I'm even closer then the owner, until fogg move's in there??


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Where specifically is this range? Where in Jackson?


----------



## MCB_MI (Nov 19, 2002)

It on M106 just north of munith, south of stockbridge. there north east of jackson,


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

This is great news!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## MCB_MI (Nov 19, 2002)

Obsession you going to shoot there some, you can leave the husband at home!!!!


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

MCB_MI said:


> Obsession you going to shoot there some, you can leave the husband at home!!!!


Husband? I must have missed something


----------



## MCB_MI (Nov 19, 2002)

That's one nice looking avatar, hope to see you down there your not that far away


----------



## wheels3563 (Jun 25, 2004)

thats cool it is very close to my house,and i know alot of people that way keep us posted


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

*Bigger than this?* 

http://www.deercreekarchery.com/​


> The 88 life size targets let you shoot at whitetail and mule deer, grizzly and black bear, caribou, Russian boar, javelina, bobcat, porcupine, ground hog, turkey, beaver, raccoon, fox wolf, coyote, and buffalo. Many of these targets are in natural hunting situations with obstructions close by



I've shot Deer Creek a couple of times, and the place is an archer's dream!


----------



## TrueCXGirl (Jul 6, 2005)

This is awesome news. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

Where at in Michigan?


----------



## prodogg (Feb 2, 2005)

The building is located ne from the city of Jackson,on m106 just outside of munith.It has a sign out front on the north side of the road.The owner is a Mathews pro who has been in the sport for years.The name of the place is Archers Escape.It will have everything that an archer could imagine.The building is suppose to be open to the public starting on December 18th.You can sign up for leagues right now by calling the number that fogg dogg listed in his post.This will be the place to be...:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

*Location is...*

Hey everyone,

Here's the address so you can do a mapquest or something...


12950 M-106
Stockbridge, MI 49285

Providing the building inspector passes him, Terry should be up and running this weekend. :thumbs_up :thumbs_up Merry Christmas to me!!!! :tongue:


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

*Sounds awsome*

Man, this really sounds awsome. And its not really all that far either (for me  ). To be able to shoot some distance out to 50+ yds will be nice too. What will the cost to shoot Terry's range?

TrueCXGirl,
Good luck this year! You had a great year in 05. Tell your dad I said "hello"!

FoggDogg,
Hey bud! How you doing? Shooting 3D still? I was away from shooting in most of 05. Starting to get going now that deer season is over. Looking to start fresh in 06! Hope to see TrueCXGirl and her dad up at Adams or some other shoots this year.


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*sweet*

went and met the owner sunday, his name is terry even though they arent done with construction yet he still let us shot, this is going to be a nice place to shot at and a hooter shoter to boot!:thumbs_up


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

Merry Christmas to all.
Stopped by Archers Escape Thurs.
What a place. Terry tells me the hours will be All day Wed and Sat, 4pm-9pm the rest of the days. Call 866-997-4668 for more information.
Look for leagues to be starting sometime after the 1st of the year.
A mailer will be coming out shortly.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

*The countdown has begun...*

Outdoor season is just around the corner. Do you have your set-up ready to go? Better get over the *Archer's Escape* and make sure.


----------

